# I think I pulled a first...



## benjaminr (May 24, 2009)

Alright so my family and I have been cooking up some new ideas and this is what we came up with.  

We butterflied chicken breasts and then pounded them out/together to substitute the sausage



This is imitation crab meat, cream cheese, and the small wild onions plus some of the stems (chives if you will)






This one is just a egg, vidalia onion, and mushroom 




into the fridge overnight






Happy me with my product












End product


I would HIGHLY recommend this to everyone. It turned out absolutely amazing if you like crab meat, I have to use imitation because im allergic to the real stuff. But it was awesome! 

Anyway thanks again for looking


----------



## mikey (May 24, 2009)

Pretty impressive lookin' fatties! Nice bacon weave also. I need to learn how to do that. Very creative with the chicken breasts
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Awesome qvue!


----------



## irishteabear (May 24, 2009)

Those look great!  I'll have to give the chicken one a try.  Hubby's allergic to shellfish too.


----------



## carpetride (May 24, 2009)

Mmmm bacon wrapped chicken!


----------



## gnubee (May 24, 2009)

Awesome idea with the chicken. Nice qview. Points!!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 24, 2009)

Look amazing! I'm going to print this one out. I love crab and chicken, and I can only imagine how good that was, especially wrapped in bacon!

Thanks for the q-view. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best,
Trout


----------



## jjrokkett (May 24, 2009)

WOW! That looks great...I need to get my imagination hat!


----------



## bassman (May 24, 2009)

Looks excellent.  I'll have to try the chicken and crab.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bbrock (May 24, 2009)

Looks Real good. I will have to put that on my list. Thanks for the pics..


----------



## fire it up (May 25, 2009)

Looks great Benjamin.
Nice pink ring on your sausage one.  Great job with the chicken, though I don't care for crab I'm going to try that with some other ingredients inside.
Points to ya for a job well done.


----------



## mossymo (May 25, 2009)

Both fatty's look great; ecspecially the chicken and crab..... NICE !!!


----------



## billbo (May 25, 2009)

Great job on that! The ckicken just opened my mind to endless possibilities. Chicken, steak, Pork. Where does one end?


----------



## bradyischamp (May 25, 2009)

thanks a lot dude. now i have two more fatties to try


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 25, 2009)

Nice work... Maybe you should send some up my way if you have any left over... I like to be the official taste tester here on the forum... (I WISH!!!)


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 26, 2009)

Nice idea with the chicken...and, bacon makes EVERYTHING better, too! Good lookin' fatties, Benjamin.

Thanks for sharing.

Eric


----------



## benjaminr (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!  I really appreciate it seeing as I am one of the more junior members on here.

I have plenty more great ideas cooking upstairs and I hope to keep you all entertained and inspired.


----------



## grothe (May 27, 2009)

Excellent job Benjamin.....they both look delicious!!


----------



## hungryjohn (May 27, 2009)

That chicken fatty looks seriously good. Points for originality . . . and great photos, too.


----------



## erain (May 27, 2009)

fatty or  stuffed rolled chicken breasts, makes no difference... that is sweet. i got to try that with the seafood stuffing. that looks like something i would love. thanks for sharing. just goes to show how we all are here to share ideas and it dont matter how long you been around to contribute. great smoke, great pix, points from me bud!!!


----------



## got14u (May 27, 2009)

awsome idea


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 28, 2009)

Nice job.  Fatties look great....


----------



## seboke (May 28, 2009)

Those look excellent Ben!


----------



## bradyischamp (May 28, 2009)

i dont think you mentioned what you set your temperature at, internal temperature when done and what type of wood? 
saturday is my bday, i want to try the crab and cream cheese one


----------



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

Good job outta you Benjamin!  You're racking up points for this post.  You get some from me too.  Great looking fatties and nice originality.  If you haven't yet done so, you should post this over in the chicken area.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (May 28, 2009)

Very Original!!!!  I like it and will try one of these soon.


----------



## benjaminr (May 28, 2009)

Sorry that I missed that.

I set the smoker at 275 and I ran them until the internal temps were at 170 which was around 2 hrs.

Also I used hickory chips.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2009)

Great looking and I bet tasting fatties. I really like that chicken fattie idea


----------



## nomorecoop (May 29, 2009)

Great job Ben.  Looks awesome!!!  Here's one I did awhile back stuffed with cheese, broccoli, & bacon.


----------

